# premiere keeps rebooting



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

Ever since last night while watching a recorded show, my Premiere freezes for several seconds, then freezes again and then finally reboots itself. This has happened approximately 5 times. Any idea what is going on?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Sounds like you may have a bad hard drive.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh no. I purchased a warranty when I bought it but I don't want to return it to Tivo since their warranty only covers one repair. I've only owned it since May 2010. Kinda sucks.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would call them to verify that is indeed the case. It might be something else that one of the kickstart codes could address.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

what is kickstart?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

kickstart codes are diagnostics that can be run on your TiVo at boot time.

You could try a 'kickstart 54' to run some tests on the hard drive and see what the results are.


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

Wingershute said:


> Ever since last night while watching a recorded show, my Premiere freezes for several seconds, then freezes again and then finally reboots itself. This has happened approximately 5 times. Any idea what is going on?


I've seen exactly the same thing. Just started on Sunday night. Definitely worrisome.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

windracer said:


> kickstart codes are diagnostics that can be run on your TiVo at boot time.
> 
> You could try a 'kickstart 54' to run some tests on the hard drive and see what the results are.


Thanks, I'll try this. Hopefully the hard drive is not the problem.


----------



## Geophory (May 8, 2010)

Could you be having some sort of network issues? My Tivo can reboot when I'm having network problems, especially when I'm downloading Netflix or Amazon and the network glitches.


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

Geophory said:


> Could you be having some sort of network issues? My Tivo can reboot when I'm having network problems, especially when I'm downloading Netflix or Amazon and the network glitches.


Funny you mention that. I am having having network issues. Every couple of minutes, I see a message that the Tivo does not detect a network connection and the shows on the banner disappear. After a minute or so the signal comes back. I believe my old Linksys router is the culprit. However, to test if the signal droppage was causing the problem, I disconnected the Tivo wireless adapter while watching a recorded show and the TIVO DID NOT REBOOT. So now I do not know if it's a network problem or a hard drive problem.


----------



## srich001 (Nov 9, 2010)

my tivo been rebooting like crazy today too


----------



## Wingershute (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm running kickstart 54 right now. So the hard drive has passed the initial state test, the short test and the conveyance test. Next remaining tests are the extended test and the offline scan. Once finished and if everything passes what does it mean? Am I in the in the clear in terms of hard drive failure?
There is another test I can also run called the overnight test but that is on another menu. I guess i'll run that one as well and see what happens.

I find this disturbing that others are also experiencing these continual reboots. What's going on? In addition, my Tivo is sluggish and running super slow. Sadly I am getting accustomed to the green circle of death.


----------



## yuki-nagato (Nov 2, 2010)

Wingershute said:


> I'm running kickstart 54 right now. So the hard drive has passed the initial state test, the short test and the conveyance test. Next remaining tests are the extended test and the offline scan. Once finished and if everything passes what does it mean? Am I in the in the clear in terms of hard drive failure?
> There is another test I can also run called the overnight test but that is on another menu. I guess i'll run that one as well and see what happens.
> 
> I find this disturbing that others are also experiencing these continual reboots. What's going on? In addition, my Tivo is sluggish and running super slow. Sadly I am getting accustomed to the green circle of death.


all kickstart 54 does is test the drive if fixes absolutely nothing.


----------



## srich001 (Nov 9, 2010)

turns out mine was in fact a network issue it was failing when it tried to connect to the mothership. I find it stupid that connection failure causes a reboot.


----------



## yuki-nagato (Nov 2, 2010)

srich001 said:


> turns out mine was in fact a network issue it was failing when it tried to connect to the mothership. I find it stupid that connection failure causes a reboot.


The HDUI has always been particularly bad at dealing with a faulty connection. This was known months before the release.

reboots are often caused by the following:

*the HDUI in this case not making a good connection
*a cable signal strength far outside of the bounds (outside of 80-95)
*high RS values in the dvr diagnostics
*a failing hard drive
*a bad cable card
*a bad expander or esata connection
*a faulty power cord
*unstable power voltages


----------



## tnorfleet (Dec 23, 2009)

Premiere reboots when trying to transfer recordings from Tivo S2DT on wireless-g network. Any ideas?


----------

